# 2BOOKS IN Well Performance



## أوراغ (14 يناير 2009)

Schlumberger - Well Performance Manual












http://www.4shared.com/file/8047373...rformance_Manual.html?dirPwdVerified=c540683f


Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 
(2nd Edition) by H. Dale Beggs












http://www.4shared.com/file/8044350...lysis_Dale_Beggs.html?dirPwdVerified=c540683f​


----------



## yemenfalcon (10 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم . الروابط غير موجودة . من فضلك حمل الروابط مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خير .


----------



## ali_sgc (11 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حدا يساعدني ويعطيني المعادلة التي نختار بموجبها قطر فالة البئر 8 او 10 او 12 او ... لوسمحتو


----------



## ali_sgc (11 مارس 2019)

*لسلام عليكم ممكن حدا يساعدني ويعطيني المعادلة التي نختار بموجبها قطر فالة البئر 8 او 10 او 12 او ...*

لسلام عليكم
ممكن حدا يساعدني ويعطيني المعادلة التي نختار بموجبها قطر فالة البئر 8 او 10 او 12 او ... لوسمحتو​


----------

